# Picture of gunsafe in car



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

My wife's 1950's S&W bodyguard 38SP (sweet gun) was stolen from her car while she was in the gym. They broke the window on three cars at 11 am broad daylight.
Since I am installing safes in our cars. I thought I should share :
Bought the safe at Harbour Freight for $35 and installed it with a U bolt
and washers shown on picture.
H. F. also had a smaller safe for $25 that I am going to install in her car.
Now i can relax when I have to leave my gun in the car. How is everyone else secure their carry gun when left in the car?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

very nice ,but also very inviting when placed out in clear view?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Good point, but: The old minivan has tinted windows in the back and usually not that clean (LOL), full of junk.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I keep mine in my pants. A safe would be OK if you don't plan on needing it.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I keep mine in my pants. A safe would be OK if you don't plan on needing it.



Kinda hard since he said she was in the gym.... 

I prefer something a little more low profile though, but that will work just fine. I hope they find the gun!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I just dont go places that I cant carry. When I have to go into a school or government building or something of that nature, I just unload my weapon and put it under the seat. I really need to invest in one of those under the seat gun safes for this purpose though.

I assume because she wasnt locking it in her locker at the gym, they have a no weapons policy. Those are the businesses I dont use. If I cant carry in your building, you cant have any of my money!!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I ignor the no weapons policy of private businesses, In KY., all they can do is ask you to leave. My gun is a small light weight .38 snubby. No one has ever been able to pick it out. The only place I wouldn't carry is a gov. building where I know I might be searched. I get a big kick out of carrying into a private business with a no weapons policy. Those places make me laugh!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

In Oh its a misdimeaner. I dont know of anyone caught to kow if its inforced or not. Regardless, I still choose to spend my money in a business that recognizes my rights.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

BassBlaster said:


> In Oh its a misdimeaner. I dont know of anyone caught to kow if its inforced or not. Regardless, I still choose to spend my money in a business that recognizes my rights.


only if they ask you to leave first and you refuse, then it is concidered trespassing. my understanding is they have to ask you to leave, cant just call the police and have you ticketed.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I would cover those bolt threads with some sort of cap so not to scratch your pistol. Or reversing the U-bolt to point downward. Other than that, it is a sweet idea! My2 cents.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Poohflinger said:


> I would cover those bolt threads with some sort of cap so not to scratch your pistol. Or reversing the U-bolt to point downward. Other than that, it is a sweet idea! My2 cents.


Thanks for good tip! Although it would be impossible to reverse the U bolt.
I was going to cut the extra length off and add clear silicone caulk for protection.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

You can get cap nuts at the hardware store for a few cents apiece.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I ignor the no weapons policy of private businesses, In KY., all they can do is ask you to leave. My gun is a small light weight .38 snubby. No one has ever been able to pick it out. The only place I wouldn't carry is a gov. building where I know I might be searched. I get a big kick out of carrying into a private business with a no weapons policy. Those places make me laugh!


I would not advocate anyone break the law. It gives CCW holders a bad name.
I dont go into any establishment that does not allow me to protect myself or my loved ones. 

I have taken the time to explain Ohio CCW laws to a few places that post and have been able to change their stance on CCW and they have removed their signs. Many of these places were under the impression that they were required by law to post the NO GUNS signage. One liquor store thought the sign was mandated by the state since they sold alcoholic beverage. But since they do not sell alcohol for consumption on premises they are not required to post and law abiding citizens are permitted to carry there. 

The key is education! Take the time to talk to these business owners that post, you might be surprised at the outcome.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree with you Big V 100%. I also hand out these little business cards to people who refuse to change thier minds.

Front...










Back...


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> I agree with you Big V 100%. I also hand out these little business cards to people who refuse to change thier minds.
> 
> Front...
> 
> ...


Nice going Bass Blaster. Glad you let them know that those days are over when only the bad guys walked around freely with guns.


----------



## cakst32 (Nov 21, 2010)

That business card is great! It tells the truth about CCW holders!


----------

